# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Fujitsu] fujitsu ASYA 18 LCC Προβλημα

## xkgm

Παιδια εχω ενα FUJITSU INVERTER asya 18 lcc ξαφνικα σταματησε να δουλευει και 
αναβουν 2 φορες πρασινο και κοκκινο μαζι και 3 φορες το κοκκινο.Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας .

----------


## tomis

στις οδηγίες χρήσης ,στην ...Αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων...,  δεν έχει κάποια απάντηση σχετικά με την ένδειξη των leds ;

----------


## FILMAN

Μέτρα ξεχωριστά πόσες φορές ανάβει κάθε LED. Αν έτσι όπως το λες εννοείς ότι το πράσινο ανάβει 2 φορές και το κόκκινο 3, τότε κάνε αυτά που σου γράφω παρακάτω.

Το manual λέει ότι αυτό είναι πρόβλημα σε ένα θερμίστορ της εξωτερικής μονάδας. Οπότε ανοίγεις την εξωτερική μονάδα και ψάχνεις την πλακέτα να βρεις τον κοννέκτορα CN71. Εκεί πάνε 4 καλώδια, δυο μαύρα και δυο καφέ. Τα δυο καφέ είναι του αισθητήρα που μας ενδιαφέρει. Οπότε ξεκουμπώνεις τη φίσα αυτή και μετράς με το πολύμετρο αντίσταση πάνω στα δυο καφέ καλώδια (στις επαφές της φίσας). Εφόσον το μηχάνημα έχει ώρες να δουλέψει το αισθητήριο θα είναι σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος οπότε μερικές ενδεικτικές τιμές που θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις είναι:
στους 10oC: 104.6kΩ
στους 15oC: 81.8kΩ
στους 20oC: 64.5kΩ
στους 25oC: 51.3kΩ

Αν δεις τιμές κοντά σε αυτές το θερμίστορ είναι πιθανότατα εντάξει, οπότε κοιτάς μήπως κάτι τρέχει με τη φίσα και δεν πάταγε σωστά, δεν ήταν κουμπωμένη τελείως ή δεν είναι καλά κολλημένη στην πλακέτα κ.λ.π.

Αν η μέτρηση είναι πολύ διαφορετική ακολουθάς το καλώδιο μέχρι το θερμίστορ να δεις αν είναι εντάξει, αν όλα φαίνονται σωστά τότε το θερμίστορ είναι χαλασμένο και θέλει αλλαγή.

Αυτά με βάση το manual πάντα...

----------


## xkgm

Φιλε Ευχαριστώ Πολύ αύριο θα μετρησω τα θερμιστος και θα επανελθω με περισοτερες πληροφορίες. Θελω όμως να πω οτι οταν το αναβω απο το κοντρολ αναβει το κόκκινο μόνο  για περιπου ενα λεπτο  και μετα αναβουν ταυτοχρονα δύο φορές το πράσινο μαζι με το κόκκινο, και 3φορές το κόκκινο μονο του. Κανει παυση για 30 δευτερόλεπτα περίπου και παλει απο την αρχή ταυτοχρονα 2φορες το πρασινο μαζι με το κόκκινο και και στη συνεχεια 3φορες το κοκκινο μονο του.

----------


## xkgm

Φιλε tomis δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εαν ισχύει το ενα η το αλλο.
Δηλαδή αναβουν ταυτόχρονα 2φορές το πρασινο μαζι με το κοκκινο, και στη συνέχεια 3φορες το κόκκινο κανει παυση 30 δευτερολεπτα περίπου,  και παλει απο την αρχη 2φορες πρασινο και κόκκινο και 3φορες το κοκκινο. Συμφωνα με την αντιμετωπιση προβληματων με παραπέμπει οτι δεν εχει επικοινωνία η μεσα μοναδα με την έξω. Απο έλεγχο που έκανα στα καλοδια ολα οκ.η εσωτερικη μοναδα δουλεύει οταν την γυριζω στο κρύο αλα η εξωτερική δεν δουλευει.

----------


## FILMAN

Πού το είδες αυτό; Στο manual που είδα εγώ δεν λέει τίποτα για συνδυασμένο άναμμα των δυο LED. Όταν έχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας το κόκκινο LED το δίνει σβηστό. Εσύ λες ότι ανάβει...

----------


## pliktras

> Φιλε tomis δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εαν ισχύει το ενα η το αλλο.
> Δηλαδή αναβουν ταυτόχρονα 2φορές το πρασινο μαζι με το κοκκινο, και στη συνέχεια 3φορες το κόκκινο κανει παυση 30 δευτερολεπτα περίπου,  και παλει απο την αρχη 2φορες πρασινο και κόκκινο και 3φορες το κοκκινο. Συμφωνα με την αντιμετωπιση προβληματων με παραπέμπει οτι δεν εχει επικοινωνία η μεσα μοναδα με την έξω. Απο έλεγχο που έκανα στα καλοδια ολα οκ.η εσωτερικη μοναδα δουλεύει οταν την γυριζω στο κρύο αλα η εξωτερική δεν δουλευει.


Είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας της εσωτερικής μονάδας πιο αργά όταν το έχεις στη ζέστη.
Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος με τα led και αν έχεις πρόσβαση βγάλε το καπάκι της εξωτερικης και δες εκεί το led πόσες φορές ανάβει

----------


## pepeo

> Είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας της εσωτερικής μονάδας πιο αργά όταν το έχεις στη ζέστη.
> Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος με τα led και αν έχεις πρόσβαση βγάλε το καπάκι της εξωτερικης και δες εκεί το led πόσες φορές ανάβει


     διευκρινισε τα led συμφωνα με τη ονομασια διπλα απο το λαμπακι ποσες φορες αναβοσβηνει το καθενα και για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα. 2 φορες πρασινο  5φορρες κοκκινο?  αν ναι IPM protection .1 απο τις 3 πλακετες εξω η ανεμιστηρας

----------


## pliktras

Το κλιματιστικό έχει δύο φωτάκια στο πάνελ για τα σφάλματα .Το operation led και το timer led.Ανάλογα με αυτά δίνει σφάλμα ο κατασκευαστής.

----------


## lefteris251

Καταρχήν θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν το κλιματιστικό σου έχει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα. Όπως τα λες εξωτερική πλακέτα μου μυρίζει. Στην ψύξη  δουλεύει σαν ανεμιστήρας και στην θέρμανση δεν δουλεύει καθόλου γιατί πρέπει να ζεσταθεί για να ξεκινήσει ο ανεμιστήρας. Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός για να σου πω τι να δεις άλλα αν θέλεις την ξηλώνεις και πας σε ηλεκτρονικό. Αν έχεις εγγύηση δεν πειράζεις τίποτα.

----------

